# At What Age Does a GSD Stop Growing?



## Olivers mama

We adopted a young female from a local Rescue. "Their" vet said she was 2 yrs old in June. (We adopted her in July) Our vet agreed, albeit with some hesitation..

BUT - this dog not only acts like a puppy (I know, it could be the lack of training &/or attention), but she's still growing!!

We have to crate her at night (issues with cats, for which the Rescue people said she was "great"...yeah right - dope her up with enough Benadryl & she's probably good with aliens!).

We bought 2 large crates in July - 1 for home at night, 1 for work. We take her to work with us (because of the housecats), but she's just unruly enough to have to be crated. (Don't yell at me - she gets out 3-4 times during the day & she's worked in the warehouse after hours for at least an hour off-lead).

ANYWAY - we noticed her colors were changing after we'd had her about a month - more black showing up. Today, I realized she was squished in her crate at work: rear legs bent, head smooshed against the door. She had plenty of room when we first got these crates. Which means she's grown at least 5-6" in length. I don't know about height...I DO know that, when she rears up, she's as tall as me & I'm 5'5".

We're trying to guess her age. In other words, if she's younger than we thought, it would explain a LOT of her puppy-like behaviors. Please don't tell me to look at her teeth...a Rescue dog has had who-knows-what kind of background. I can address my vet about her age. But I'd like to know at approximately what age GSD stop physically growing.

Can you help / advise?


Thanks!
Becky


----------



## KZoppa

usually about 18 months -2 1/2 years is when they have been known to stop growing and filling out. given that and how much growth she's had since you've gotten her, i would assume she's less than 2 years old.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I don't see how she could possibly grow that much that fast unless she's a LOT younger than 2+ years old. I don't know how long or tall my dogs are because I haven't measured them, but Halo, who will be two years old on Tuesday, did most of her growing before she was a year old. I think between a year and 18 months she only put on a couple of pounds, and pretty much nothing since then. 

Do you know how much she weighs? How long did the rescue have her before you got her?


----------



## CaseysGSD

Maybe she was closer to a year when you got her.... That would put her at looking like an adult with still growing ahead (which you experienced)


----------



## Catu

Your vet should be able to tell her age looking at the teeth, just like with horses. It is not an exact science and it is modified by the dog's diet, but you should be able to know at least an aproximation.


----------



## 48496

I'll leave the answering to the experts, but can we see a picture of your girl?


----------



## Olivers mama

When we adopted her in July, the Rescue people said she was 2. InFRICKINGpossible. (sorry)

She is tall for a female. When we got her, she weighed 70 lbs - every rib & every vertabra showed...it was disgusting.

2 weeks ago, our vet weighed her in at 81 lbs - she looks GREAT! But - todays' realization that she'd outgrown this crate has us wondering...

She is such a love - her temperament is wonderful, in spite of 2 worthless trainers. We love her dearly.

We didn't measure her height when we got her, just her length - to ascertain the best crate size. A 36" long crate was fine - at first. But now she's squished. So I'm guessing the 5-6" growth in length.

I just think that, if we have a better handle on her age, we'll have a better handle on her "mental" age, which will help in training.

I would LOVE to show a photo of our beYOOtiful gal - but I don't know how.

BTW - her legs go every which-a-way, like a pup. I'll measure her tonight to give you a better idea of how big she is.

OMG - we love our 'Ziva'. And she's finally learning she can love us, too. Without fear. Without pain. Her tail-wagging alone could start a tornado...

Becky

BTW - I don't trust the teeth-check in her case. As a "Rescue" - who KNOWS how long she was on her own? So maybe her teeth are worn because she chewed at rocks? I mean, we don't know...but I DO believe an adult dog would not STILL be growing & changing colors...


----------



## Stosh

So great of you to give her a loving caring home. Maybe her growth spurt is a little delayed because of her situation but it sounds as though she was a lot younger than originally assessed. Doesn't sound as though she's an 'adult' yet


----------



## KZoppa

for a crate i would suggest just getting the 48" crate. Basically the X-large. Our 6 month old girl is roughly 50lbs and already outgrown her 36" crate we got when she was a puppy. She has more than enough space in her 48". She does sound a great deal younger than she's been assessed.


----------



## kelso

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I don't see how she could possibly grow that much that fast unless she's a LOT younger than 2+ years old. I don't know how long or tall my dogs are because I haven't measured them, but Halo, who will be two years old on Tuesday, did most of her growing before she was a year old. I think between a year and 18 months she only put on a couple of pounds, and pretty much nothing since then.
> 
> Do you know how much she weighs? How long did the rescue have her before you got her?


Wow, can't believe Halo is going to be two. Where the heck does the time go??!?!

Anyway, I agree, seems most of the growing is done before the age of 1-1.5, then it is just more "filling out"


----------



## Deuce

KZoppa said:


> for a crate i would suggest just getting the 48" crate. Basically the X-large. Our 6 month old girl is roughly 50lbs and already outgrown her 36" crate we got when she was a puppy. She has more than enough space in her 48". She does sound a great deal younger than she's been assessed.


I agree. Deuce had the 36" right now and at 4 months he's already getting too big for it. I'm about to get the 48".


----------



## Earp

Most of the suppliers suggest a 40in kennel for adult Shepherds. My 2yr old male(Kaiser), would be way too cramped in the 40in. I went with the "Giant" 48in model.


----------



## KZoppa

Earp said:


> Most of the suppliers suggest a 40in kennel for adult Shepherds. My 2yr old male(Kaiser), would be way too cramped in the 40in. I went with the "Giant" 48in model.


 
which is why you shouldnt always listen to the supplies. the 40" crate is great for the smaller GSDs but more often than not a GSD is going to be bigger than the crate would work for.


----------



## Olivers mama

Ziva has a 42" kennel now. I just measured her - as best I could by myself with this wild child! The only way I could get her to stay in 1 spot, was to bring out the tape measure while she was eating. Rough estimate: Nose to butt=48". Ht=28" from floor to back. Tail=18". But it looks like she is finally growing into legs & feet.

Hubby's working today (in this CA economy, you take the construction work when you can get it!). So tomorrow we're going to buy the 'Giant' 48" crates. He's also going to install an iron gate to block her access into the hallway & therefore away from the cats.

I can't thank you all enough for your insight & help. We thought she was younger than 2, but I figured I better ask the experts - & that's you! Neither of us have ever had a GSD, I'd only had Irish Setters & a Rottie. (No small barking slippers for us!)

Thanks a BUNCH!

Now, to figure out the best way to train this overgrown pup....

Becky


----------



## Earp

Don't know if you have Petsmart Chain out in CA. But, if you do, Petmate Giant(48") is on sale for $150(25% off) this weekend.


----------



## Olivers mama

Thank you, Earp!

We have both a Petsmart & Petco within 2 blocks of each other. Petco's having a sale too, altho I need to check if it's an online-only special - their giant crates are 100.00. But I'll check - thanks! (I wish I could talk them into an exchange for the 2 I bought in July....oh well, the joy of sharing the house with a very big puppy!) 

Becky


----------



## KZoppa

Earp said:


> Don't know if you have Petsmart Chain out in CA. But, if you do, Petmate Giant(48") is on sale for $150(25% off) this weekend.


 
thats right. i spaced otherwise would have mentioned it. Was JUST at petsmart. I bought two of the 48" wire crates spending a total of $220. we're keeping the smaller crates as we intend on getting a puppy in the next couple of years if everything works out the way we've planned. good luck!!! training is easy once you figure out what catches their focus! lol.


----------



## DCluver33

we have petsmart in CA, I practically live there i"m there so often that the people know me and my dogs by name haha.


----------



## PaddyD

42 inch works for mine. She is 25" tall and about a mile long.
Still growing at 2?? Mine stopped at 10 months.


----------



## Olivers mama

See? - That's why I don't believe she was 2 in June-July. I'm really trying to narrow it down, altho it serves no purpose, I guess. I don't even think she was 18 mos...I've asked her, but she won't tell me!:crazy:


----------



## BluePaws

Don't forget as a rescue, she was also possibly malnourished ... who knows what she had to live on for food and nutrition for the first 'xx' months of her life. Now that she's in a stable home, with good food, she might have hit that late stage growth spurt that poor diet, or lack of exercise or bad environment might have restricted. She's finally got a chance to start to fill out to her 'adult' size before her body suffered long term repercussions.


----------



## GreysonsMommy

Hi,
I have a GSD named Greyson. He is about 10 months old. He's a sweetie. I've had him since he was 8 weeks old. I know he is only half GSD, his other half is Golden Retriever. I met both of his k9 parents as I adopted him from one of my students. I just wanted your thoughts on how big he may get. He is really tall already, taller than my adult black lab. He only weights 63lbs as of now. Will he get much taller or just fill out more?


----------

